
Run IE8/7/6, Firefox, Safari, Chrome, and Opera from the web - parterburn
http://www.xenocode.com/browsers/
======
arebop
This is not for those of us who do not use Windows: "Xenocode WebApps [...]
run instantly on any Windows desktop."

~~~
dcurtis
I have a surprising graph to show: here's the OS makeup of Hacker News traffic
from a post I recently had on the front page:

[http://dustincurtis.com/screenshots/Operating_Systems_-
_Goog...](http://dustincurtis.com/screenshots/Operating_Systems_-
_Google_Analytics-20090224-171226.jpg)

~~~
mnemonik
Take in to account people that are at work or school and may not have a choice
as to what OS they are using. That probably accounts for a big chunk right
there.

------
lurkinggrue
I click on one and it wants me to run an executable, and that in no way could
be a trojan or anything right?

------
runningskull
Seemed promising, but turns out to be irrelevant to me. If I ran Windows I
could already run all those browsers. It would be really nice if they released
a version that could run on OSX.

~~~
parterburn
It's extremely helpful as a web designer to be able to check compatibility
across all browsers without having to install them. Installing IE6/7/8 on the
same machine is not recommended.

~~~
katamole
I've found <http://browsershots.org/> to be useful for that. Of course, you
can't actually use the site through it.

~~~
RossM
It might just be me but their processing times seem to have been growing and
growing. Also I've been getting frequent erroring machine s(screenshots
obscured by dialogs etc.). Might just be my luck though.

------
nzilla
Running IE6 under Vista is still valuable, but this tool still fails where
IETester fails-- the fonts are not rendered at the same size as they would be
in IE6 on XP. Useless for developers/designers if you can't trust their
renderings.

------
quilby
<http://browsershots.org/> lets you get screenshots of your website from many
more browsers. (but its screenshots, so you cant interact with the website.)

------
zmimon
This is potentially useful, mainly for running different variations of IE.
However ...

a) "from the web" is misleading. It is a native windows exe. It is in no sense
running "from the web".

b) nor does it really run in a real virtualized sandbox - try downloading
something or saving something from within a page. you'll get a file browser to
save onto your own real file system.

------
jpcx01
Ran IE6 one from Fusion and it basically shows a white screen on every page.
Not so great.

Cool idea though. Hopefully the smooth the kinks over.

